# DSL modem that can limit WiFi bandwidth



## chris (Oct 19, 2014)

Today my D-Link DSL-2750U died. I need to purchase a new DSL modem to use with BSNL broadband.

Can any modem limit bandwidth usage on WiFi connection ? Kid watch youtube a lot and slow internet at times and i have to disconnect him. Is there anyway i can limit bandwidth on Wifi to something like 200 kbps, i mostly use wired connection to my PC.

In D-Link 2750 U there is some QoS options, but i can't get it working, i read it only work if your provider (BSNL) support QoS.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2014)

QoS means quality of service & has nothing to do with bandwidth control(or your ISP),it just prioritizes the data(e.g.youtube traffic will be given priority over torrent traffic so lesser buffering).Get tp-link w8968 & use bandwidth control option.Use ip-mac address binding option to assign a fix ip to kid's pc & set limit for that ip in bandwidth control.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 20, 2014)

My router has this option . This is the router - N750 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router TL-WDR4300 - Welcome to TP-LINK
*i.imgur.com/VvpBU0C.png


----------



## chris (Oct 20, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  Thanks, going for TP link W8968. I found this modem can do it on google search.

How do I configure Bandwidth Control / IP-QoS on TP-LINK wireless router - Welcome to TP-LINK
 [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] TL-WDR4300 don't have built in modem ? I need ADL modem with WiFi option, so better go with W8968 ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 20, 2014)

chris said:


> [MENTION=126812]How do I configure Bandwidth Control / IP-QoS on TP-LINK wireless router - Welcome to TP-LINK
> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] TL-WDR4300 don't have built in modem ? I need ADL modem with WiFi option, so better go with W8968 ?


No it doesn't have ADSL Modem. check the W8968 manual to see if that bandwidth control is available in that model.


----------



## chris (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks RCuber, i placed order for new modem in morning. I don't think about referring manual, just downloaded all manual. W8968 have bandwidth control options..


*Edit*: Purchased the modem locally for Rs. 2,450/-. Got version 3. Works great, easy configuration, it even know ISPs in india. So select BSNL and enter username/password, you have internet ready to go. Little costlier than online sites, but got it faster at my location. Thanks everyone for suggesting great modem, first time feel happy when old trusty hardware died


----------

